# Italian Empusa pennata



## andyita (Dec 11, 2010)

An Empusa pennata found in the wild north of Rome.

Cheers


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah, isn't that the one that kinda looks like a blend of Gongy and Idolo as an adult...?


----------



## Precarious (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh, man! I want an Empusa (pennata or fasciata) so bad!!!

You're so lucky!


----------



## ismart (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## more_rayne (Dec 14, 2010)

Awesome,looks like it has a Texas Unicorn body with a Violin abdomen and Idolo head.


----------



## andyita (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks guts,I still can't make out if it's male or female but it does look great.

Merry christmas to all.

Cheers.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 25, 2010)

Beautiful! Looks like a presub female.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 26, 2010)

That is awesome looking, thanks for sharing!


----------



## andyita (Dec 26, 2010)

Andi said:


> That is awesome looking, thanks for sharing!


Thanks guys,plenty more pics here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andyita/

Ciao.


----------

